# Broke my Stillen front spoiler this morning.



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hit a curb 'cause the snow, then notice front right of the spoiler is broken. Left some pieces on the curb. Wondering if Stillen will keep their promise, send me a new one. 
Today sucks so far..... why!!!!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Um... you hit a curb. I doubt Stillen is going to replace your front lip for you. I guess it's worth a try, though...


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen said " NO ! "


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Hope you kept your stock bumper


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Did you have just the lip or the full bumper?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm....and Stillen is urethane too-so I dont think it as EZ to fix as fiberglass


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn, I feel you bro, I backed into my dad, my mom went all crazy, good thing it only scratched mine and his car a little.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank God I don't have the GTR bumper, I have the groundeffect only. The front lip is pretty messed up, I don't think it's repairable.
I will get a new one, but right now it's $180, talked to Kenny, who sold me the kit almost two years ago. I remember it was $120, right? Well, whatever it is I will wait till the summer, then I will fix the scratch on my door and put a new lock on it, put on my new front spoiler and a new mirror, paint the mirrors and handles white 'cause my car is a 1995. Can't wait, need to save $$$ now.
I will keep this car for one more year, then sell everything I can.
I will post some pics later.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn snow...glad i'm in Florida. Woo hoo, now if it'd only start heating up to surfing weather


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Damn snow...glad i'm in Florida. Woo hoo, now if it'd only start heating up to surfing weather *


I fee yea "dude"......
However down here, during the summer time we gotta worry about them 'Love Bugs.' If you don't wash them in time, they can ruin the paint permanently.


----------

